

Why Twitter outguns Facebook in Japan - treyxturner
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2011/02/02/why-twitter-outguns-facebook-in-japan/

======
jdp23
Interesting observation (although technically they mean pseudonymity, not
anonymity):

"The one thing all the popular Japanese social media platforms have in common
is anonymity. Whilst Facebook is all about the people behind the profile, the
Japanese web population typically like their privacy, with nicknames,
pseudonyms and other monikers used to disguise their true identity."

------
dclaysmith
This article is a pretty blatant rehash of
[http://www.tokyodev.com/2011/01/23/facebook-is-japans-
linked...](http://www.tokyodev.com/2011/01/23/facebook-is-japans-linkedin).

------
minouye
Makes sense to me. Mixi is a localized incumbent that supports anonymous
profiles. Facebook relied on crowdsourced translations to make the Japanese
site (which I think is an amazing idea), but that's not going to cut it as far
as localization goes. For very similar reasons, Yahoo! was able to control
search in Japan when Google took over much of the rest of the world.

